# muyshondt identification needed



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

I've got a muyshondt that I bought a while back. Given that I saw USED ones going for >$400 on ebay... I would clearly like to identify mine to see what's it's worth.

I bought it just to sort of 'have around', but eventually money talks.

It's black aluminum. 2 stage switch. cr2 cell. split ring on the tail. The head is heavy so I'm sure there's some brass/copper in the head somewhere.

Ideas?

Rough values... if it's worth enough I will send to ebay.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 17, 2018)

Photo would help with ID.

Once it is identified, you can search for values easily, but we don't want to turn this into a price fishing thread.


----------



## nbp (Jan 17, 2018)

Aeon or possibly Ion from that description.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 17, 2018)

The most helpful areas to photograph would be ...

• the top (front) of the bezel

• the thin metal ring between the bezel and the main tube

• the lettering encircling the flashlight


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

Will take a little while for a photo... I don't often post them so I need to find my photo hosting website credentials.

The only writing is 'muyshondt' around the base end of the light.

Reflector looks like a very light OP.

2 stage switch has a foam donut.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

Look exactly like the one on ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Muyshondt-Aeon-Mk-II/132388234154?hash=item1ed2f423aa:g:ZmMAAOSwfRdZLKwf

EXCEPT:
mine is black
lettering on the bottom near the tail


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

Got pics up on imgur.

https://imgur.com/a/ho0Uu


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## nbp (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like an original Aeon to me.


----------



## Khsaccali (Jan 17, 2018)

I agree it seems like a first generation Aeon. I sent you a pm because I have been researching the cost of this light for a couple months. Im not a buyer anymore, just passing on my info.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 17, 2018)

nbp said:


> Looks like an original Aeon to me.



Yep, agreed



turbodog said:


> Look exactly like the one on ebay ....
> 
> EXCEPT:
> mine is black
> lettering on the bottom near the tail



So, regarding value, here are some of the likely relevant differences ...

• Al vs Ti
• "Mk.I" vs Mk.II
• XR-E vs N219
• 2S vs 3S

Although still a very nice vintage flashlight, yours is likely worth "less"

Hope that's helpful, cheers !


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

I searched through my email (twice) and found the original invoice and a pdf from the website when i ordered... shows exact specs/etc.


----------



## turbodog (Jan 17, 2018)

Khsaccali said:


> I agree it seems like a first generation Aeon. I sent you a pm because I have been researching the cost of this light for a couple months. Im not a buyer anymore, just passing on my info.



Thanks for the info. Your figures are more in line with what I would expect. Still... it holds value well for a 5 year old light. At those figures I would rather keep it around I suppose.

Maybe in 5 more years it will be a classic and worth the $400 !!!


----------

